# Replacement for Intel DH55TC Mobo for 1st gen i3 540



## gold (May 1, 2017)

My mobo is dead and need to replace it. Could you point me some alternatives?
My system config is:

Intel 1st gen i3 540
Intel DH55TC
Corsair 8Gb Ram
Corsair VX450
Seagate 7200 1Tb + 2Tb


----------



## quicky008 (May 3, 2017)

Motherboards for 1st gen i3/i5 cpus are rather hard to come by these days.You may find such motherboards from manufacturers like mercury/zebronics etc being sold at computer stores at many places-you can check them out if you're so inclined.You're also likely to find older h55 motherboards on sites like ebay. For example,here's one that i found:

Intel H55 Chipset MotherBoard, Support 1st Generation Processor for i3,i5 and i7


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2017)

I second @quicky008 - yes ebay is the place you need to look if you can't find in any nearby stores.

Anyway, even though a bit costly my recommendation is this :
H55 Asus MotherBoard For 1st. Generation Intel Core Processors.  | eBay


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2017)

gold said:


> My mobo is dead and need to replace it. Could you point me some alternatives?
> My system config is:
> 
> Intel 1st gen i3 540
> ...


ASUS P7H55-M/BM5275/DP_MB LGA 1156 Intel H55 Micro ATX Intel MB (OEM PACK) | eBay


----------

